# I Love This OS!



## sgimfl (Oct 20, 2021)

I really appreciate how FreeBSD is an entire operating system. It feels very complete. I don't enjoy using Linux anymore due to how fragmented it's become. So many different distributions, many of which feel kinda hacked together. 

Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint, Manjaro, Arch, etc

I've tried them all over the years and always wind up back at FreeBSD for my daily driver.


----------



## SKull (Oct 20, 2021)

You've seen the light my friend. Welcome at the end of the rainbow


----------



## mrbeastie0x19 (Oct 20, 2021)

FreeBSD ships with a large number of third party components in its contrib section. Not everything is done by the project. On the whole the situation is much better than Linux though. The reason Linux seems fragmented is because it is just a kernel, the gaps have to be plugged by distributors.


----------

